# Time to gear up



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

There's a firesale on ice fishing gear right now. Ebay for example has had a ton of Eskimo ice fishing tents that were "returns" that they were blowing out. My son bought himself a really nice tent for $125 free shipping. We set it up and it was obvious it had never been deployed. Couple dirty spots on the bag, nothing that wouldnt happen on a first trip out anyway. Thats how I got my 6 man Eskimo years back, they had a blow out and were selling them for $189 w/ free ship.

Lots of other gear being blown out as the season winds down. Just say'n

-DallanC


----------

